

What ux recommendations do you have for this original oil painting website? - josephjrobison
http://www.kathleenmrobison.com

======
sritch
I can think of a few.

1) The gallery and buy now overlap but not enough. You should be able to buy
prints from the actual print page. Consider using the buy style view as your
gallery (Much like a product listing page)

2) The homepage is nothing but a directory. The carousel is moving too fast,
use it to showcase recent or popular prints (no carousel.)

3) Consider why the user might actually be coming to the page? The entire
bottom half (about, recent posts, twitter) can be combined into a sidebar
which would be more economical space-wise

There are just a few starters.

~~~
josephjrobison
Thanks a lot sritch, really appreciate the feedback.

I agree that the gallery and buy now page should be combined, I'm starting to
think of the site now as product focused, rather than showcase focused.

I like the idea of ditching the slider/carousel and putting up more actionable
and recent products and postings.

I guess the home is now of a portal rather than telling the user anything
special or showcasing why they should be here.

Great tips, thanks so much.

